#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-08
<Omega> oh, he's a webdev?
<Muscovy> So it seems.
<Omega> Also, I'm also 17 :>
<Omega> Also, cms's are nice, but sometimes you don't need one.
<Muscovy> I felt that way.
<Muscovy> But I've been to busy to make the website nice.
<Muscovy> It's good to have some fresh perspective in there.
<Muscovy> "You’ve only got one life but you can pick up another five causes on any street corner."
<Omega> and by sometimes, I mean most of the time
<Omega> We won't have that much content to manage
<Muscovy> Yeah.
<Muscovy> By the way, I figured you were in your 20s or something.
<Omega> And we'll have to keep up with updates and stuff
<Omega> I get that sometimes (:
<Omega> I don't think it's a good idea to have a CMS/
<Muscovy> I'd still like to see what he has in mind though.
<Omega> Mhm.
<webrsk> happy morning :)
<UndiFineD> ;) MichealH
<MichealH> heh
<MichealH> Im not up at 3 in the morning!
<MichealH> tut tut tut
<UndiFineD> i am
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-10
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<Crisco> ello
<UndiFineD> hello
<Muscovy> I'm asking #ubuntu-motu about some install stuff. :D
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> packaging details :)
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-11
<Muscovy> Anyone alive and decent with Python?
<Muscovy> I'm trying to finish the final preparations for packaging.
<Muscovy> I'm working on getting the daily PPA up.
<UndiFineD> hey Muscovy
<UndiFineD> I just learned a bit of python from pedro
<UndiFineD> nowhere good enough yet
<Muscovy> I still have a lot of bad habits left over from C++. :P
<UndiFineD> http://www.wellho.net/resources/ex.php4?item=y115/penv.py
<UndiFineD> i think such is a bit for what you're looking for
<UndiFineD> cpp is a long time ago for me
<UndiFineD> as in borland cpp
<Muscovy> I managed to hack together something in bash for the language.
<Muscovy> I figured MadnessRed could fix it up to proper Python.
<Muscovy> Also, I just sent it to the mailing list, the daily PPA is going up.
<UndiFineD> havenot seen him in a while
<Muscovy> We've all been busy.
<UndiFineD> true
<Muscovy> I talked to him not too long ago.
<Muscovy> April's Internet has been down for weeks now.
<UndiFineD> and april is still offline
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> she made some of us go too
<UndiFineD> Muscovy, what critical flaw ?
<UndiFineD> you did not specify
<Muscovy> At the time it didn't run the screenshot installer, UndiFined.
<Muscovy> But there's got to be more critical flaws left to find.
<Muscovy> I should have called that PPA "landmines".
#ubuntu-tour 2010-11-12
<Muscovy> Ok, in a few minutes there may be a working package up. :P
<UndiFineD> diffuse action
<UndiFineD> http://people.canonical.com/~njpatel/unity3.png
<Muscovy> Nice.
